# Homemade Scrape Drippers



## southGAlefty

I'm always looking for a deal, and when I heard what the scrape drippers were made out of in the store and how they worked, I thought I'd try making some myself. I had a really detailed set of pictures to show you guys how to do this but somehow I have misplaced the memory card the pictures were on. Luckily I snapped a few shots with my cell phone, here it goes...

What you'll need:

Small glass bottle(s) with twist on caps (mine are 10 oz.)
Bubble Wrap
Scotch tape
Small diameter rubber tubing (Think I used 3/16 i.d. 1/4 o.d., $1 for 5 feet at Stone's) 
Small zip ties
Drill
5-minute epoxy (or something comparable)
Dark colored shoe strings/cord
Camo cloth (can use old t-shirt etc)
Scissors

I bought a 6 pack of Seagram's tonic water at Wal-Mart that cost $2.38 and came in 10 oz glass bottles for my bottles. They are a little heavy so if you can find something slightly smaller (4-8 oz) that's what I would recommend, bottles need to be glass or a hard plastic though. Mine work great however.

First, take your bottle and cut you out enough bubble wrap to completely wrap the bottle twice, use your scotch tape to secure it once you get it wrapped. Make sure and have enough bubble wrap to cover the bottom of the bottle.

Next, drill a hole in the middle of the bottle cap comparable to the size of your tubing or 1 size smaller. (If your o.d. on your tubing is 1/4", use a 3/16" bit etc.) Cut a piece of tubing big enough to put a loop in and leave about a 1" tag end(Probably 8-9"). Use zip ties to secure the loop and make sure not to crimp the tubing. Push your tubing through the hole in the bottle cap just a little past flush on the inside and epoxy it in on both sides. Allow to dry. 

Now, take your camo cloth and cut a piece out big enough to wrap the whole bottle in. I take zip ties and zip-tie the fabric around the neck and bottom of the bottle once I get it wrapped like I want. Get the fabric as tight as you can get it and once you have it zip-tied, trim off the extra fabric. 

All that is left is to spray paint your cap and tubing flat black and attach some camo cord or black shoe string to the end of your dripper so as to tie to a limb. 

One key to using these things is to make sure and only fill the bottle up about 25% with your scent. A change in air pressure inside the bottle is what makes the thing work and if there is too much liquid the bottle won't be able to have enough pressure inside it to make it drip. I put an ounce to 2 ounces in mine and they will last a week, maybe longer AND THEY ONLY DRIP DURING THE DAY! 

I've got about $10 total in 6 of these and depending on where you buy them in a store you will spend at least that much on just one. It took me about an hour to make 6, the hardest part now is being able to afford enough scent to fill them all up haha! I hope the pictures will help to clarify my directions a little and maybe this will save you guys some money in the future.


----------



## Chris92

Are you allowed to use stuff like this on WMA land if so imma give it a try


----------



## southGAlefty

Chris92 said:


> Are you allowed to use stuff like this on WMA land if so imma give it a try



I wouldn't see why not, this is not a form of baiting. Just a scent aid that helps to condition them to check that scrape in the daylight. I have a buddy that swears by them, he's killed a few good deer over the last few years on scrape lines using these things.


----------



## Chris92

thanks man I thought about makin 2 of them an puttin one out on a WMA an huntin that spot an leavin it but ill take it out when season is over or somethin


----------



## southGAlefty

Tough crowd!  I thought you fellas would love this!


----------



## pasinthrough

I like it too!  You might be on your way to a Sticky...Who knows


----------



## lungbuster123

If they are still using some of the scrapes I found yesterday im going to make afew...thank man!!!


----------



## MossyOak

*Good Job*



southGAlefty said:


> Tough crowd!  I thought you fellas would love this!



I actually broke down and bought a dripper from wally world yesterday, after I took it out of the package and thinking to myself about dang $19.95. ( Self, I know you could make these contraptions....

Thanks for the info, I'm definately going to use your design and make me abunch of these..
I agree though, its the juice that is soooo expensive.
I thought my wife was going to kill me after she saw what I paid for my wittle bottles of doe pee


----------



## hikingthehills

Awesome post, I will be making some of these up for next year! Make this a sticky, it needs to be found easy. Very helpful.


----------



## southGAlefty

Hey guys you can use Killdee's scrape juice recipe in these things too and I bet they will be deadly, plus it's pretty much free.

Here's the recipe, full credit given to Killdee for this though:

1 empty gallon jug
2 apples 
1 cup unscented ammonia
Enough of your pee to fill the jug up

Puree the apples and put them and the ammonia in the jug. Fill the jug up with your pee, if you stay hydrated it should only take a day or two. Let it sit for 2-3 days with cap screwed on loosely once you get it filled up and voila, your very own dominant buck urine. Refer to the trail cam forum if you don't think it works. Do a search for "mock scrape bucks" or "killdees scrape juice".


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Ima also make some for next year.


----------



## G Duck

good post, without the kildee recipe, would be expensive to fill that many up. Do you think it will help post rut down here in southeast Ga?


----------



## southGAlefty

G Duck said:


> good post, without the kildee recipe, would be expensive to fill that many up. Do you think it will help post rut down here in southeast Ga?



Your guess is as good as mine but I doubt it could hurt. They scrape year round, just not as frequently so if you can find an already established scrape it should work fine. I should have posted this up earlier, our rut isn't until mid- to late-December though so I'm just getting into rut mode.


----------



## Killdee

Thanks for the detailed info, I had bought 1 many years ago but lost it somewhere. Likely should add a small funnel with a piece of screen to use it with the "juice" cause 1 might stop up the little tube and 2 dont want that stanking pee of yours on your fingers.


----------



## childers

ehhh i can only imagine having to drive all the way home rubbing your nose and getting that stuck in there.  ewh!


----------



## childers

only thing i dont understand is the bubblewrap. is that supposed to make it easier to tie the camo acting like a cushion?


----------



## bobo&hobbs

couple of questions, what purpose does the bubble wrap have in the constuction? can you leave it out and just wrap it up with cloth, i  imagine you could just forgo the wrap and all and just use the bottle tubing and scent like it sits, i doubt the deer would spook from a clear bottle? what do you think? good thread and dyi hunting gear


----------



## southGAlefty

The bubble wrap is for insulation, I don't know if it would work the same without it or not? Bubble wrap is cheap and the store-bought ones have some sort of insulation in them although I'm not certain its bubble wrap.

The camo or dark colored cloth serves the purpose of absorbing heat. I'd recommend a camo pattern that isn't extremely dark because the hotter it gets, the more it will drip and the more it drips, the quicker it runs out. You don't need it to drip a ton, just a few drops a day to serve the purpose. 

Killdee, good idea on the funnel! I have a batch of your brew going right now and will have to find a small screen or something


----------



## southGAlefty

_BuckMaster_ said:


> Smart Man I'ma Give This A Try...Thanks For The Info.....



Enjoy, hope they work for you! Nice deer in the avatar by the way!!


----------



## MossyOak

*Hmmmmm*



southGAlefty said:


> Hey guys you can use Killdee's scrape juice recipe in these things too and I bet they will be deadly, plus it's pretty much free.
> 
> Here's the recipe, full credit given to Killdee for this though:
> 
> 1 empty gallon jug
> 2 apples
> 1 cup unscented ammonia
> Enough of your pee to fill the jug up
> 
> Puree the apples and put them and the ammonia in the jug. Fill the jug up with your pee, if you stay hydrated it should only take a day or two. Let it sit for 2-3 days with cap screwed on loosely once you get it filled up and voila, your very own dominant buck urine. Refer to the trail cam forum if you don't think it works. Do a search for "mock scrape bucks" or "killdees scrape juice".



Wonder if I coud use my wife's pee, the woman pee's all the time and when she does it seems like forever 

But getting her to aim it in the jug might be a problem


----------



## death-from-above

Def. have to give these a try.  Thanks Lefty for the info. !


----------



## southGAlefty

death-from-above said:


> Def. have to give these a try.  Thanks Lefty for the info. !



No problem man, good luck


----------



## pasinthrough

death-from-above said:


> Def. have to give these a try. Thanks Lefty for the info. !


 
What ya gonna do, T? Put Hog pee in 'em?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Neat idea.....


----------



## death-from-above

pasinthrough said:


> What ya gonna do, T? Put Hog pee in 'em?



Nah.  Was thinkin about some turkey pee , bout the 1st of march...


----------



## pasinthrough

death-from-above said:


> Nah. Was thinkin about some turkey pee , bout the 1st of march...


 
For a minute, you almost had me...


----------



## chrismhaase

I don't want to sound like a drunk, but Jagermister comes in a glass bottle and an insulation sleeve.  See picture below.  Just a thought...


----------



## Killdee

You   Drunk.... that might work good. What does that stuff taste like.


----------



## southGAlefty

Killdee said:


> You   Drunk.... that might work good. What does that stuff taste like.



It tastes like death. Pretty sure the bottle would be too heavy too.


----------



## nadams

man ive been thinkin about doing this since the start of this season.(and i noticed how much they sell for) Great thread! i gotta make some now!!


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy

cool idea, thanx going to try tommorow ,,,, after i bought a 20 dollar one today. lol


----------



## EGlock86

Awsome... somone stole my $20.00 dripper when they took the camera.
But im a big DIY'er so im going to try these


----------



## BowHard

Jager taste like black licorice cough syrup lol. Got me in trouble a few times haha. but good idea on the dripper. gonna make me some up!!


----------



## Chase4556

Will have to make myself a few of these. Thanks! I need to start up on killdees recipe as well.

As far as getting your wife to aim into the bottle... a funnel will take care of that. I think its the part of her peeing into a jug instead of the toilet that she will find an issue.


----------



## Bkwdsauman

Never tried this  but think i will. You guy putting buck urine in them, or doe?


----------



## MossyCreek

budy of mine killed his biggest buck when he took his wife hunting with him while she was on her period, and she had to pee. he claimed after she did he had 4 bucks come in straight to where she did it at.


----------



## southGAlefty

Old thread, glad you guys are finding it useful!


----------



## Ben Athens

I use small single serving wine bottles . Need to paint the tubes black on mine.


----------



## Sterling

Here's my first attempt!


----------



## White Stag

Great post! These bottles would work great!http://www.specialtybottle.com/amberbostonroundglassbottle4ozwstdcap.aspx
 I think I'm going to order a few!


----------



## BIGABOW

So yeah this thread is 6 years old now but I made a few over the past year and thought I'd share the fact that I used a couple of old neoprene Koozies as my insulator. 
The bottles are old doe in heat/buck lure bottles that I drilled out the tops on. one worked the other didn't so I used a coke bottle cap. 
I think it's prolly worth mentioning that the new bottles (in the W.R. Ultimate Scrape Dripper Kits) are plastic and don't have an insulator on them. The kit was $4.50 with the scent so I couldn't pass 'em up.

I've got a total of 6 ready for next year!!


----------



## Kris87

Just pee in whatever scrape you find and hang a camera on it.  It'll be worn out.


----------



## fountain

I've tried these things several times now, and they never fail...to spook deer that is.  I've put them, along with the scent that comes with them, on a scrape and every single time they quick using that scrapeven.  Cameras don't lie


----------

